
Show HN: A rap song about the struggles of finishing a side project - stdoutrap
Song url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_2GT2PCUN3Q<p>Quick background on the project: I&#x27;m a full time programmer and I love making rap music. I see a lot of humor in the profession&#x2F;industry, and thought it would be fun to combine the two.<p>I&#x27;m always open to feedback on audio quality&#x2F;topic ideas&#x2F;ways to get more exposure&#x2F;etc! I am also open to collaboration with beat makers&#x2F;videographers&#x2F;producers!
======
default-kramer
Some feedback that I hope is constructive: Once you have your lyrics, refactor
them! For example

"They'll talk about me like one of the greats / I'll be chilling with Bezos
and Bill Gates"

could be improved (IMO) to:

"They'll buzz about me like one of the greats / I'll be chilling with Jeff B.
and B. Gates"

Introduces wordplay (bees buzz) and internal rhyme ("me" rhymes with "[Jeff]
B.") You can usually make these kinds of edits without too much restructuring.

Then, you might replace "chilling" with "drinking" to get a triple entendre
since drinking causes a buzz.

Or maybe better, you say "sipping java with Jeff B. and B. Gates" because
coffee also gives you a buzz, and you get some wordplay out of "java"
(although maybe you don't want to!)

------
Existenceblinks
Dude, I'm glad, at least you are finally shipping songs while I'm still stuck
in creating and deleting repos loop. I hate all of my half-ass apps enough for
me to delete them

------
throwaway413
Great stuff!

Not affiliated, but my brother uses this to get distribution for his music for
free, pretty sure Will.i.am is a cofounder - Amuse ([https://amuse.io/free-
music-distribution](https://amuse.io/free-music-distribution)).

------
stdoutrap
Looks like the url isn't clickable (in similarly formatted previous posts, it
has been...)

Clickable url:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2GT2PCUN3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2GT2PCUN3Q)

------
mapster
my new side project: Chaingang for hackers.

8 hrs of manual labor in the summer heat of a southern state.

code in the evening hours

the moment you ship, you are released

~~~
inoda
This had me rolling

------
pollux01
Pivot and turn into a rapper instead and then chill with Jeff B. and B. Gates

------
sdan
I love your music! Hell.js is probably my favorite. Hope you can get on
spotify soon.

------
sergiotapia
"Refactoring code that didn't even matter."

I'm personally attacked!

~~~
stdoutrap
It's ok, we've all been there!

------
karmakaze
Nice shout-out to kill-9 a nerdcore fave.

~~~
stdoutrap
I was wondering if anybody would catch that! A little homage to some classic
nerdcore ;)

------
tkjef
diggin' Prod Bugs. definitely could relate. Opinions is pretty good as well.

------
ryanbertrand
I really love Hell.js and Mess.css

So on point.

~~~
stdoutrap
Good ol' JS and CSS. Thank you!

------
atum47
Funny and true

